

Quora’s Technology Examined (2011) - zhangela
http://www.bigfastblog.com/quoras-technology-examined

======
gnu8
Quora should come up with a tab closer to make it easier to bail out when you
discover you have accidentally followed a Quora link.

------
collyw
Interesting that they use MySQL and not some NoSQL solution.

